#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  The 10000 Sentences Method — Учим Английский Язык

## Владимир А

Несколько слов про методику.

https://goo.gl/bZ5nse

270902 готовых пар предложений.

http://www.manythings.org/bilingual/rus/1t.html

----------

Алик (08.11.2017), Ануруддха (07.11.2017), Дубинин (07.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.11.2017), Шуньяананда (07.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Родственная методика, на основе Cloze Test.

https://goo.gl/R5MGHP

Онлайн сервис.

https://www.clozemaster.com/language...ultiple-choice

----------

Дубинин (08.11.2017)

----------

